
Show HN: Room.sh – a simple online meeting space - cb22
https://room.sh/?ref=hn
======
cb22
Hey HN, co-founder of room.sh here, happy to answer any questions.

We started out building online tools for education but soon began using them
to have our own meetings. Behind the scenes, things are powered by a CRDT
(specifically, [https://github.com/y-js/yjs](https://github.com/y-js/yjs)) and
we're using Janus as a WebRTC SFU.

It's not peer to peer, but this brings some advantages (simplicity, more
reliable connections, better support for large rooms) and a few disadvantages
(bandwidth usage, among others). We're still in beta and working on new
features and bug fixes so any feedback is greatly appreciated!

~~~
floraaffogato
That's cool. How many people can be present simultaneously in the meeting at
most?

~~~
cb22
At the moment, it's limited to 8 with AV. Without AV though, we've tested past
a few hundred with no problems.

We've got a pretty long pipeline of features, one of them includes a better
setup for things like webinars, with one presenter and a large number of
consumers.

------
Lowkeyloki
One feature that's either missing or I just couldn't find was screen sharing.
It's my understanding that screen sharing can be done with WebRTC on modern
browsers (except Safari?) Other than that, this looks really fantastic.

~~~
a21y
Hey Lowkeyloki, if your browser supports it, you should be able to find the
Share Screen button in the bottom left-hand corner of your video feed (the
monitor icon).

~~~
pxtail
I think that screen share ability should be mentioned in features in prominent
place, I was skimming website in order to find out what is it and seemingly
non-existent screen share was the reason why I discarded it immediately
without even trying anything. Now I'll give it a second look.

------
fundamental
Nicely put together. One minor thing to consider is for drawing lines in the
whiteboard the current approach seems to be line drawing starts with a
ctrl+click. In other applications (e.g. gimp) it seems more natural to trigger
line drawing via the end location (e.g. shift+click draws a line from the last
drawn point to the cursor location).

Since I've seen the latter behavior more frequently it seems to be the more
intuitive/usable option, though that's just my experience.

------
imetatroll
Minor detail: Black background swallows the eraser icon.

Looks really nice and runs smoothly. I've been working on and off on something
that is vaguely similar in terms of kinds of tech being used: a vtt for DnD
5E. The link is in my profile if you are curious.

------
Kagerjay
This looks really great. Another cool feature is adding would be adding
codepen-like features if the file is set to javascript, with an export to
codepen/gist functionality. Or something similar to repl.it

------
huxflux
"All features are available for free during the βeta period! " I like that!

------
kimmoore
Looks awesome. Can't wait to test

------
kimmoore
Looks awesome- cant wait to test

